# Beethovens Pastoral Symphony on Piano



## dmpdmp (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is a posting of Beethovens Pastoral Symphony 1st Movement on piano.






You can see more of my music here https://www.youtube.com/user/dmp14011?feature=mhee

What do you think?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you have bitten a mighty big chaw off that plug of t'baccy.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Keep at it. Right now it's an utter mess but go slowly, section by section, and try to perfect each one. Look to other versions for ideas on how to phrase certain passages; one of my favorites (nah, really?) is Gould's. Make sure you know the piece inside out and every other which way and don't count on sight reading it the whole way through. Use what reading skill you have to dissect each passage and then_ memorize_ each bit as you go. Then, go ahead and piece it all together and try and make some sense of it. You do know how to play the thing and read its music somewhat so you're more than halfway there. You just gotta figure out exactly what you want the entire piece to sound like and make it happen. Not reading it the whole way through but from inside!


----------



## dmpdmp (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, your right, I should learn to memorize, I just want to master sight reading first - which is a bit ridiculous really. Do you have to memorize it - well i suppose you do lol! But I think I know what you mean you've got to read, understand and memorize it upside down so you can project what you mean rather than trying to project meaning in something with fits and starts. More practice required I guess. Thanks for the tips.


----------

